# How to solve a Pyraminx



## Jh543 (Jan 11, 2009)

This is how I solve the Pyraminx. 
My best time is like 3 seconds, and average about 8 seconds. It's a good beginner and pro method,,!


Part 1.








Part 2.







I maybe say some words wrong in english, But I think you will understand.

If you have questions, Make a comment!



// Johan


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

I usually solve the pyraminx intuitively with 2 extra algs for the last "layer", I get sub-20 but not much faster

as soon as I have my own pyraminx I'll learn a faster system


----------



## comface (Jan 30, 2009)

Good tutorial, very clear.

However, in part 2, the second case concerning the bottom layer is annotated wrongly. It says U' instead of U. (U' R U' R' should be U' R U R')

I don't have a pyraminx, but this video makes me want to get one... Nice work!


----------



## Jh543 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like it!

I saw that I wrote wrong,,, But I say it right and show it right so it doesn't matter. 

// Johan


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 2, 2009)

Great !

I have a pyraminx but the only way I know how to solve it is by doing one side, then another, then another until it is solved. It's very slow and not very fun. 

I'll watch this when I get home and maybe I will learn this way instead.


----------



## Jh543 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks!

I recommend this method, it's easy and fast


----------



## moogra (Feb 22, 2009)

Great guide. It helped me a lot.


----------



## Jh543 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like it!


----------



## Zaxef (Mar 4, 2009)

This tutorial makes me sad that I don't have a pyraminx


----------



## Jh543 (Mar 4, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> This tutorial makes me sad that I don't have a pyraminx



Then buy one!  It's a fun puzzle!


----------



## Crossed (Mar 4, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> This tutorial makes me sad that I don't have a pyraminx



Same for me, dealextreme is still processing.

Jh543 are you from sweden? Great tutorial btw.


----------



## Jh543 (Mar 4, 2009)

Crossed said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > This tutorial makes me sad that I don't have a pyraminx
> ...



Yes I am, http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007HOLM01


----------



## aragonjo (Aug 16, 2010)

Great! I now long even mor for my own piraminx! 
och härlig sevnelska också, inget illa menat


----------



## celli (Oct 9, 2010)

Great tutorial, I was looking for a good method, but coulnd't find anything that I could understand, I did found something on wiki, but they are a bit vague. This is a great method!!! Thanks a lot


----------



## Neel (Oct 16, 2011)

This is a great guide for solving the Pyraminx! 
Thanks, this helped me a lot.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 19, 2011)

Why am I not able to veiw videos? It makes me mad.


----------



## jla (Oct 20, 2011)

English with swedish accent FTW

Många svenskar på det här forumet...


----------



## 4. (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice tutorial, I like your accent hehe. I like Swedish, much better then the Danish I'm forced to learn in school....ugh.


----------

